# Online LLC filing



## ajDD (Jul 19, 2007)

Out of all the online websites to file an LLC, which ones have you/would you use? (I.e. Legal Zoom, Corporate.com, mycorporation.com, etc) Does it matter? 

I'm planning on starting an LLC, but there are so many sites and each offer different incentives (Legal Zoom offers a $50k corporate veil) which I do not understand or don't know if it will relate to me in the future. I'm in SoCal btw.

TIA


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Why pay someone else to do it?

All the forms and instructions can be found on your Secretary of State website.


----------



## Firedkm (Aug 31, 2007)

Most states you can file with them directly. I would not pay for a service that charges you to do something you can do yourself.

Take a look at your state website and more than likely you can do it right on line with them. They will also have all the information you need to submit your application.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ajDD said:


> Out of all the online websites to file an LLC, which ones have you/would you use? (I.e. Legal Zoom, Corporate.com, mycorporation.com, etc) Does it matter?
> 
> I'm planning on starting an LLC, but there are so many sites and each offer different incentives (Legal Zoom offers a $50k corporate veil) which I do not understand or don't know if it will relate to me in the future. I'm in SoCal btw.
> 
> TIA


There's lots of posts here about people using legalzoom and being happy with their services.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

We just went through leagal zoom to form an LLC. Start to finish, 10 working days. We did nothing more than fill out the online form and pay the bill. It was well worth the $500 to have them do it in my opinion. This included the federal EIN#


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Our LLC in Nevada cost us under $200....


----------



## Firedkm (Aug 31, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> We just went through leagal zoom to form an LLC. Start to finish, 10 working days. We did nothing more than fill out the online form and pay the bill. It was well worth the $500 to have them do it in my opinion. This included the federal EIN#


This is actually my point. You spent $500.00 bucks for someone to file for you. Now if you did it yourself you would have spent about 30 minutes online with filling out both state and federal forms. The cost for me in New Jersey was $125.00 bucks. By the way applying for EIN# is free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Firedkm said:


> This is actually my point. You spent $500.00 bucks for someone to file for you. Now if you did it yourself you would have spent about 30 minutes online with filling out both state and federal forms. The cost for me in New Jersey was $125.00 bucks. By the way applying for EIN# is free.


That's the age old debate. Do it yourself or outsource.

Obviously, legalzoom is there for people that don't want to do it themselves 

There's nothing wrong with that. Some people don't want to research the forms or figure out how it's done. What is easy for you, may not be easy for the next person.

There's always the option of doing everything yourself. But for those that don't, they may want input on which "service" place is recommended


----------



## Firedkm (Aug 31, 2007)

Rodney said:


> That's the age old debate. Do it yourself or outsource.
> 
> 
> 
> * There's nothing wrong with that. Some people don't want to research the forms or figure out how it's done. What is easy for you, may not be easy for the next person.*


 Your right about some things are easier for some and not others. I can get really cheap on things when it comes to money.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have used legal zoom twice and are very happy with their service.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I was thinking of using Bizfilings, but after reading this thread, I'm going to try doing it myself. I'm glad to hear there are people who have done that!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

As with most things in life, each person has to decide the route best suited for them. I was more than willing to pay for a service offered so as not to have to do it myself. This is the same thing a client decides when they purchase something from one of us here on the forums, do I pay for it or do it myself? Which ever route one decides to go is the best way in their opinion for "them".


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

We used The Company Corporation for our LLC it cost about 300.00 I didn't know the state had the forms on line (CA) . The Company Corp. cost's me 200.00 a year to remain as my Registered Agent. Which I am embarrassed to admit I'm not 100% sure that they do besides legal Reps.

Slydaug


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

We've used Legal Zoom for a couple of different filings. Their quality is excellent and their customer service can't be beat!


----------



## kreal78 (Sep 20, 2007)

So far what found at the Wisconsin state website just these two forms. the Application for Registration of Marks & Application for Assignment of Marks would this be the only forms that I will have to fill out. and so far I'm only showing 15.00 for each form. Can somebody give me some more info to look for so I can know how to get started with this process.


----------



## ajDD (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I totally understand filing it oneself, however these companies offer other perks such as the "corporate veil", "excellent customer service", books, and start up kits. Are all those things recommended if you're not filing it by yourself? How long does it take if filed by yourself?


----------



## kreal78 (Sep 20, 2007)

it's only about seven or eight question on the forms. i not sure what is "corporate veil" and what type of start-up kit do you get.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

kreal78 said:


> So far what found at the Wisconsin state website just these two forms. the Application for Registration of Marks & Application for Assignment of Marks would this be the only forms that I will have to fill out. and so far I'm only showing 15.00 for each form. Can somebody give me some more info to look for so I can know how to get started with this process.


Marquis.

This is the reason we used an online service to file for us. You (or I in our case) search the net, you find what you think are all the forms you need. Then someone says, or you see something or another about an additional form, or you just plain question yourself. This is why it was worth paying the fee to legal zoom for us, peace of mind.


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

Personally, I suggest doing it yourself. It literally took me 10 minutes from taking the documents out of the printer and into in the mail.

If you're filing for a business license and already looking to outsource a simple job like this; you may be in a world of hurt after you realize how dependant you've become.


----------



## BoelenPython (Nov 22, 2007)

this can be done without paying for it.. most states its pretty easy. I actually charge to do this, but, it can be done urself..

If anyone needs help just let me know, i can try to help you for free..

Beau


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Personally, I don't understand why people don't want to do it themselves. All you usually need to do is go to the Secretary of State's website for your respective State. If not, it is okay to pick up the phone and call. (Rodney's email and internet principles do not always apply) How about SCORE or the SBA? All it takes is a bit of research. This stuff is *EASY* to find.

I don't mean to offend anyone, but do you not want to know how your business works? People are just so ready to jump in to a business without preparing themselves properly. Is this why *so many* businesses fail? It drives me nuts that people will even pay someone else to write their business plan for them. (If they even have a business plan) I understand if you need help... so go get Business Plan Pro. Go talk to the SBA. Have a meeting with someone at SCORE. Come to T-shirt forums! Don't put your future in the control of someone elses hands!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

SeasonEnds said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone, but do you not want to know how your business works? People are just so ready to jump in to a business without preparing themselves properly. Is this why *so many* businesses fail? It drives me nuts that people will even pay someone else to write their business plan for them. (If they even have a business plan) I understand if you need help... so go get Business Plan Pro. Go talk to the SBA. Have a meeting with someone at SCORE. Come to T-shirt forums! Don't put your future in the control of someone elses hands!


 
So if you don't file the LLC forms with your Sec. of State you don't know how your business works?  

In short form, Piercing the Corporate Veil means that you are held personally responsible for the acts (usually negligence) of the corporation.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, in most cases, if you consult with a lawyer and a lawyer files for you, he should explain the process. So, I'd say that would be fine even though you don't need a lawyer to file for you. In my opinion, there is no reason, other than literally not having the time, to not do it yourself. I could also understand if your state just completely sucks when it comes to small business and even the people who work at the Sec of State don't know how to do it either. Maybe I am just a control freak, but I wouldn't want someone that I've never met file very important documents for me.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

oh my the more i look into starting my own website the more i become confused with all the "I need this, I need that"..hehe ok so i'm a newbie.. what is an LLC?
geek..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

rmsigns said:


> oh my the more i look into starting my own website the more i become confused with all the "I need this, I need that"..hehe ok so i'm a newbie.. what is an LLC?
> geek..


Rather than hijacking a thread you might get more response by starting a new one. 

Take a look here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

no i wouldn't want to hijake.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

The Cheapest way in New York is $400.00


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've never used LegalZoom or any other online services to know, but my experience has been as such: I used a Lawyer.  People who 'found the right forms and filed them' may not know as much about what's going on as they think. I sat down with a person experienced in business law and we drew up Articles of Organization and an Operating Agreement which reflected the company we wanted to run, how it is structured, and our ownership details.

The insight offered to me I don't think I could have found by studying in the amount of time that I had to work with. The biggest thing to keep in mind(in my opinion) when you pay for a Lawyer or and Accountant is that you pay them for what they know, not what they do. Sure, you can file the forms yourself. In 5 years when you and your business partner break up, or you find yourself getting sued and there's something you did not know about structuring your LLC and you're now personally liable.. Is it really worth it? There's a difference between being thrifty, and cheap. When it comes to laying the groundwork of something as important to your livelyhood as your business, I'd suggest professional help.

Jm2c.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

It's funny that everyone keeps saying that. I think alot of people _say_ that they look things up... but they don't really look things up. I started looking this stuff up before I even had a press, and found out exactly what I needed. This stuff is all over the internet. Most of these books and start up kits that these companies offer are already available for free on the web.

The Small Business Administration suggested how to start up. (Free)
LLC Maker helped me make my Operating Agreement. ($60.00)
Business Plan Pro helped me make my business plan. ($100.00)
The Secretary of state told me what forms I needed. (Free)
Volunteers from score (who personally met with me for free) verified that what I had done was correct. (Free)

All while verifying each step with the internet. I did this before I signed up for this forum. If you belong to this forum before you start up, your chances of getting everything right are even greater.


----------



## wgsa001 (Dec 31, 2007)

After a considerable number of years in the business community, it is my opinion that if you are not dealing with your core competency, mistakes happen, usually because one doesn't understand the issues at stake. So, the short answer is to outsource.

The LLC filing is intended to give your the legal protection of a corporation with the tax advantages of a partnership. That's pretty important to a business.

Why take the risk? If you outsource the service, that service takes the risk of the screw-up. Their internal reviews are usually layered, so several sets of eyes look at the transaction before it goes to the State.

As far as which one, do the research, you wouldn't trust your child with just any babysitter!


----------

